# Media player for Nokia Series 40 phone



## phreak0ut (Jul 4, 2008)

The media player which is loaded by default on my Nokia 3110 Classic is crap. I can't do anything else if I'm playing music and I mean NOTHING. You just play, pause or stop your song. Could anyone please suggest a music player which can play both mp3 and aac for my phone?


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 5, 2008)

Try kd player, not sure if its gonna work to its full strength.. But if ur phone is anything like 3500 classic it shud work.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks a lot! Looks good, but takes sometime to get fully used to it.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 5, 2008)

It worked???


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 5, 2008)

No, it's not able to access files


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, have you  set folders for scanning in preferences.?


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 5, 2008)

When I try to add a folder, I get an application error


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 5, 2008)

Probably because of insufficient memory..


----------



## krates (Jul 5, 2008)

add the folder

in the settings check mark scan subfolders also

then click on update library

btw my freind is using 3110 classic with kd player installed he is not having any problem


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 5, 2008)

Try to add files as soon as u restart, da memory will be free at tat time.. And anyways adding folders is one time process.. You can just update it next time..


----------



## krazzy (Jul 5, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> The media player which is loaded by default on my Nokia 3110 Classic is crap. I can't do anything else if I'm playing music and I mean NOTHING. You just play, pause or stop your song. Could anyone please suggest a music player which can play both mp3 and aac for my phone?


What are you talking about? The music player in 3110 Classic is fully functional. It supports equalizers, repeat, shuffle and stuff like that. It can also be minimized and you can do other stuff while listening to music. I hope you are using the Music Player found in the media menu and not the Media player or the Gallery to play your music. Those players are basic.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 5, 2008)

Not 3110 classic, plain 3110 is da one he is using i guess..


----------



## krazzy (Jul 5, 2008)

^^ Two things. First. He is using the 3110 Classic, read his post. Second. The standard 3110 is an ancient phone and not available anymore, anywhere. It cannot play mp3, leave alone support KD Player.


----------



## krates (Jul 5, 2008)

yup 3110 classic player is great


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 5, 2008)

Then he better do wit da inbuilt player itself..


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jul 5, 2008)

The application error u r getting is bcoz u have not set the permisson to let kd player access phone data.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't think it gives application error wen permission is not given.. But wen there is compatibility issues it does like it did wit 3500 classic, which a friend of mine own's..


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 5, 2008)

krazzy said:


> What are you talking about? The music player in 3110 Classic is fully functional. It supports equalizers, repeat, shuffle and stuff like that. It can also be minimized and you can do other stuff while listening to music. I hope you are using the Music Player found in the media menu and not the Media player or the Gallery to play your music. Those players are basic.



Yeah, I was using the player from the Gallery. I bought this phone recently and couldn't transfer files to the phone as I didn't have a memory card. I had forgotten about the media options as well  This player takes care of my needs. Thanks for pointing this out 

@Sumit-I'll be removing KD Player now. Thanks a lot for the help 

BTW, could you guys suggest some good apps for my phone? I tried getjar.com, but most apps are GPRS dependant and I won't be getting a connection either. I downloaded Superbluetooth. Is it a good app? I still haven't transfered it to the phone.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 5, 2008)

Well most of da softwares are pretty useless.. But if u luk carefully u might find something u might like or need..


----------



## apoorva84 (Jul 5, 2008)

the default player in 3110 classic is really good and should serve all your needs...


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 5, 2008)

I downloaded Superbluetooth. Is it a good app? I still haven't transfered it to the phone.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Its pretty ok. U still have to get permission to take ova de other phone..


----------



## deepakchan (Apr 8, 2009)

When going through this thread I have one small doubt when it comes to series 40 phones. I have a Nokia 6300 and Free Phone memory has gone to less than 1MB. How can I install applications in the memory card? Or one more option is to delete system themes which are bundled with the phone which alone is close to 3MB. But I am not able to delete them either. It says you are not allowed to delete a system file. What is the way out to install additional apps in a series 40 phone?


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 11, 2009)

Install Nokia PC Suite. It'll take care of your installations.


----------



## pr.itdude (Apr 13, 2009)

@deepakchan

just directly download the file in memory card if ur taking the app(jar file) through gprs, if u want to transfer/install an app, nokia pc suite will b perfectly fine for you.

Also, u can try a file explorer for all ur other needs.........!!!


----------



## PhB (Apr 13, 2009)

It's a Series 40 3rd edition phone so there is no problem installing java apps. Simply drag and drop the jar file to any folder in your memory card. Remember though that the maximum limit is 1MB for java apps.

You can't delete system files. You can make copies though with MOBILedit. Nokia PC Suite won't let you copy those system files.

You can also delete-protect your files. Just add a system attribute to a file in your memory card and you won't be able to rename or delete it using the default series40 file manager. Here's the command:
attrib filename.ext +S
To remove the system attribute, just replace + with -

A good file-manager for series 40 phones is BlueFTP. It can also browse the filesystem of another phone or computer through bluetooth. It can be downloaded from getjar.


----------

